# Surprises at the museum



## evangilder (May 7, 2005)

Hey all, I went out to the museum this weekend to show my Mom and Step-dad where I hang out. There was a British Mustang out on the tarmac! The Zeroes and the Bearcat were also out in the sun. So I got some shots. Here are the British Mustang shots first.

This beauty belongs to David Price.


----------



## evangilder (May 7, 2005)

Bearcat shots...


----------



## evangilder (May 7, 2005)

A few more...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 7, 2005)

Beautiful! All great pics! (love the sign.  )
That Mustang's rudder has the Southern Cross constellation, like on the Australian flag. Did the RAAF fly Mustangs?


----------



## evangilder (May 7, 2005)

I'm not sure, nor am I sure of this airplanes origin or heritage. BUt I do know that David Price used to contract Bruce Fenstermacher for recoveries in the Pacific. I will have to see what I can dig up.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 7, 2005)

Ah, apparently it equipped RAAF squadrons 76, 77, and 82 beginning sometime in 1945, and was used in some fashion or another until 1960.
Any Aussies wish to confirm this?


----------



## plan_D (May 7, 2005)

Very nice pictures, evan. Especially the Mustang... 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 8, 2005)

Nice stuff Evan, that Mustang used to come into Mojave all the time! Brings back memories!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 8, 2005)

man you're lucky to be able to be a part of something like that........


----------



## evangilder (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments guys. No good taking pictures of airplanes like that if you can't share them with people who will appreciate them! 

According to Mustangsmustangs.com this aircraft has the following history:
44-73973: 
1951: RCAF as 9281 
1957: N7325T (James Defuria) (Aero Ent.) (Peter Rossi) (Farnum Brown)
(Joseph Wade) (A. Lee) (James Gentle) (Wendell Trogden) 
1969: San Salvador as FAS 407 
1975: return US (Jack Flaherty) adopted 44-10755 
N6325T, N35DD, N37FF, N51JC, C-GJCJ (Jerry Janes), N51JC 

Still doesn't answer the question about the RAAF usage of the Mustang, but I think you answered that already, NS.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 8, 2005)

Great pics! 8) The Bearcat ones are especially cool


----------



## evangilder (May 8, 2005)

Thanks, I rarely get to see it out on the tarmac just sitting. They usually pull it out, pre-flight and go. So it was nice to be able to get shots of it in the sun. We were eating at the cafe when it took off. I couldn't tell what it was from a distance until he started climbing. That removed all doubt what it was! That was awesome.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 8, 2005)

Do they get flown regularly then?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 8, 2005)

evangilder said:


> 1969: San Salvador as FAS 407
> 1975: return US



Yoh know Evan, that bird might of fought in the "Soccer War!"


----------



## evangilder (May 8, 2005)

Yes, they do, during the air show season, which is on right now. Usually, once they get home, they get put away in the hangars. There is alot of sea air in Camarillo and they try and get them put away to keep the salt from getting to them. That really isn't an issue when it's warm and sunny like it was yesterday, but once the sun sets and the sea air comes in, that's bad.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi guys, the RAAF did indeed use Mustangs, the one above looks like a machine of 3 squadron RAAF but the squadron code is incorrect. The correct code should be CV. 3 Squadron was part of the Desert Airforce and was initally equipped with P40's whilst in North Africa. The squadron then converted to Mustangs in Nov 1944 where they fought in Italy untill the end of the war. 3 squadron was the highest scoring fighter squadron in the Desert Airforce with 217 enemy aircraft destroyed.

All up Australia operated 499 Mustangs untill 1960 with 200 of them being licensed built by CAC as the CA-17 and CA-18.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 21, 2005)

PS I thought I'd throw in this pic of a restored 3 squadron Kittyhawk. Isn't it beaut!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 21, 2005)

there's an article about that plane in july's flypast.............


----------



## trackend (Jun 21, 2005)

Yet more nice pics E I like the old Bearcat one mean looking piece of kit.


----------



## wmaxt (Jun 21, 2005)

The Aussies not only flew Mustange but had build rights and manufactured a few.

wmaxt


----------



## evangilder (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice shots, Wildcat. I was wondering if anyone was going to notice the fuselage codes on the Mustang. DG-P is actually the initials of the airplanes principle owner, David G. Price. I guess if you have the money to be able to afford one, you can do things like that. I know I would probably do the same, or similar if I could afford one! 8)


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 22, 2005)

Here's another shot of a restored 3 squadron Mustang in formation with some other beaut aircraft!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

Cracking photo!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 22, 2005)

Great photo, especially like the Hudson in it


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 22, 2005)

Excellent pics fellas....... All of em are great.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice! 8)


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 13, 2006)

Is the other fighter a Kittyhawk? I just noticed the teeth and the nose. Interestingly enough from the right angle except for the wings, the Mustang and the late model Spitfire look almost identical to me...


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 13, 2006)

Hint, it starts with "Spit" and ends with "fire".


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2006)

God help us. Looks like a mark VIII if I'm not mistaken....


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay, it just didn't quite look like a Spitfire... Must be the angle the photo was taken at...


----------

